# German Shepherd Breeders In North Carolina



## bhpauley (May 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, thank you for taking a look at this thread. Just a little background info. but myself and gf are looking to buy a GSD. I will go ahead and say we aren't interested in rescuing (sorry if that upsets anyone). We have been doing some research through google and the other search engines, and have spoke too a couple of different breeders, but haven't been sold on the ones I have spoken with. I was wondering if anyone had any breeders that aren't the normal ones you might find through google?

We are looking for a female, trying to stay within North Carolina for the breeder, but will drive to either South Carolina or Virginia if necessary. We are not trying to become breeders, have the dog be a tracker or anything like that. Just mainly a basic GSD that we might train for protection services and such. Price isn't a huge issue, don't have tons of cash to spend (1,000-1,500) but we are willing to pay for a quality dog. I am sure this is vary vague for most people, but if you have anything you could contribute it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe check out Von Der Sauk

www.vonsersauk.com


----------

